# Pizza!!!  With Smoked meat & Q-view



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey all,

I love pizza, one of man's most essential food groups (actually many pizzas contain all four food groups).

Some men will say that pizza is an entirely separate food group...

Anyhoo...I had some left over smoked chicken from Sunday's smoke (date on photo is wrong, really need to fix the camera after changing the batteries)













100_3985.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 23, 2012






So my 13 year old says "Dad, pizza would be great tomorrow."  I say, well, I don't know....okay!

I made two pizzas.  The first with the smoked chicken (smoked with apple & mesquite), some apple wood smoked bacon, granny smith apples sliced thin and quartered, and some smoked gouda cheese.  I also use my bbq sauce in place of a pizza sauce.

You can use fresh pizza dough or a store bought dough, either way works great.













100_3986.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 28, 2012






Any smoked meat will work with this recipe and also any bbq sauce.

I also make my own marinara/pizza sauce/gravy for my pizzas. Recipe below.

Two cloves minced garlic

Half a small onion, diced

1 tbs fresh oregano, finely chopped

1 to 2 tbs fresh basil - torn

2 tbs good quality extra virgin olive oil

2 cups of hand crushed San Marzano tomatoes

1/2 cup dry red wine

salt and pepper to taste

Heat the olive oil and onions in a skillet until the onions are translucent then add the garlic. Be careful not to overcook the garlic as it can become bitter.  Add the oregano and saute for about two minutes then add the wine to deglaze the pan. Add the tomatoes and salt and pepper.  Cook for about 15 minutes then add the fresh basil.

This sauce is great for spaghetti, any other pasta, and wonderful for pizza.

I made a simple Margherita pizza, with my pizza sauce, mozzarella and parmesan cheeses, and fresh torn basil.

I cooked two pizzas, expecting that the wife would go for the standard Margherita because of all the crap I get about the BBQ stuff, but she voted for the BBQ pizza (as shown below).













100_3987.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 28, 2012






Not much of a q-view tonight, but I hope you enjoy anyway.  Both pizzas were awesome and I was shocked that Steph liked the bbq pizza better.

Good night and good smoking,

Bill


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 28, 2012)

That is a great looking pie!!!


David


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 28, 2012)

Great idea! Looks good!


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 28, 2012)

:drool


----------



## roller (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks real good !


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks all.  It's a great way to use leftovers, if there are any.


----------



## backyardgriller (Oct 11, 2012)

I've made pizza using BBQ Chuck Roast with some BBQ sauce made by a friend.  Very good.  I wanted to eat the whole thing right then and there.  :)













073.JPG



__ backyardgriller
__ Oct 11, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

Great looking pizza - congrats


----------



## bhawkins (Dec 18, 2012)

I make a chicken Bacon and ranch pizza that is usually a big hit at my b 'day parties. I will of course cook my chicken breast on the grill. Chop or shred chicken add Bacon pieces and enough ranch dressing to bind. Using ranch as the sauce for the pizza add chicken mixture, top with cheese and cook. I have never tried to cook one on the grill. Will one day though. I also read not to use buttermilk but regular ranch.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Dec 20, 2012)

BHawkins said:


> I make a chicken Bacon and ranch pizza that is usually a big hit at my b 'day parties. I will of course cook my chicken breast on the grill. Chop or shred chicken add Bacon pieces and enough ranch dressing to bind. Using ranch as the sauce for the pizza add chicken mixture, top with cheese and cook. I have never tried to cook one on the grill. Will one day though. I also read not to use buttermilk but regular ranch.


Sounds great B!!!  Let's see some pics of that bad boy!!!!!


----------



## digital man (Dec 20, 2012)

That is awesome. Your right, us men love pizza and it looks like you took it to another level.


----------



## bhawkins (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok! I will try to remember. I usually only do these for b 'day parties but have one coming up sometime middle to late March. We usually have them a little early to accommodate everyone. Have not set the date yet. I used to make a veggie pepperoni also where I cooked my diced veggies on the grill. Nobody realty ate it after chicken Bacon ranch came out, so now I only do that and cheese only!!


----------

